# Las Vegas Corrections Officers Double Average Local Police Salary



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=4&id=28771http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=28783


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Now that's messed up!


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> Now that's messed up!


I would rather make 1/2 the money than be a CO. ​


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't see the big deal, they worked a shyt load of overtime. And what, you don't think they should be allowed to make more than the police officers? MA CO's in 40 hours, make more than nearly all of their police counterparts, but we don't have the luxury of working $40/hr details or the Quinn Bill. So, it evens out.


----------

